# Hoyt X Tour Bamboo Review



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey, I like mine too!


----------



## Archery13 (Oct 25, 2014)

I shot them on a demo bow and was very impressed how smooth and consistent the draw was. The price tag, not so much.


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

Thank you for sharing such a detailed review tbrash01! You find the bamboo x-tour to be more smooth then the uukha vx1000's right?


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Could you maybe measure the poundage again after 2000 shots without changing the tiller bolt settings, and compare the numbers with the first few shots?

That would be great. Thanks.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Have you scaled the limbs at factory setting at 28" draw? My pal got some X-tours and said they run higher than the marked poundage.


----------



## bobbinbette (May 14, 2016)

That's quite a glowing review! How doe these compare to the Uukha limbs you said you were shooting? (What model Uukha btw)?


----------



## jmcote (Apr 4, 2008)

*Hoyt X-Tour Bamboo draw weight*



rjbishop said:


> Have you scaled the limbs at factory setting at 28" draw? My pal got some X-tours and said they run higher than the marked poundage.


I have a pair of 32# limbs, with 33.1# on the fingers at 28.5 inch draw. Limb bolts are almost all the way in, so these limbs are close to the rated draw weight. Hope this helps.


----------



## jmcote (Apr 4, 2008)

Great review, thanks for all the details. I got a pair last month and as you say, they are smooth shot after shot after shot.


----------



## 2Dave (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks for the review, you just gave me an objective to strive for (become good enough to be able to make use of these limbs)!

Quick question: how do they compare to uukhas in your experience?


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

jmcote said:


> I have a pair of 32# limbs, with 33.1# on the fingers at 28.5 inch draw. Limb bolts are almost all the way in, so these limbs are close to the rated draw weight. Hope this helps.


This sounds to me that you might get closer to 30# with the bolts all the way out to their lightest setting?


----------



## tbrash01 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!

Many asked about the Uukha in comparison. So here you go....

I shot all my setups this past week and I have to say that shot by shot compared to my VX1000 they felt a tad smoother. By smooth I mean the draw weight is very steady from about 24in to my draw at 29.5in. The X Curve actually makes my back tension let up and I feel a bit lazy through the clicker, which for me makes a bad release. The Bamboo keep steady with my tension and doesn't feel like any extra, or any less, just easy to keep tension and slide right through the clicker. 

When compared to my UX100, they have a similar feel through the draw but after 250 arrows, half with Bamboo and half with UX100, at the end the Bamboo still felt smoother after lots of shots. Oh and I shot 2 ends of 12 with each bow then switched back and forth. 

Uukha makes an amazing limb overall and they are a tad more forgiving than the Bamboo, but... huge but here... the Bamboo shot way more X's than the Uukha did. I actually contribute that to how the shot process goes with the bamboo. Just more of a consistent through shot. 

As for the poundage. They are 44lbs and at mid bolt they weigh in at 46lbs. Every limb I have is like that due to my draw. I'd have to weigh them at 28in even to see. 

Now as for the 2000 shots. Well I'm close already at around 1600. Ya I tend to shoot a ton when I get new toys otherwise just 2-3 days a week with about 200 per session. Nothing has changed in 1600ish shots. I just know mine seem to like 18 strand BCY X and 9.2in BH. I get a great tune with that string Nad BH. My Uukha seem to like 24 strand and 8.5 BH.

I have a set of X Tour Foam coming and will review them too. 

I have 6 sets of Uukha and have really enjoyed them all. Each type, EX,UX, and VX all certainly have a personality of their own. I honestly haven't shot Hoyt limbs in years, except for my Quattro Foam, which I wasn't impressed with compared to my Uukha. 

But no matter what arsenal I have lately, I just can't seem to put down my Bamboo limbs and Prodigy RX setup. Feels too good to me!

Oh and for "pricey"... yes they are, but what would you pay for a precision tool that gets you more X's? Ehhemmm.... just as long as your form is up to speed, so I recommend to also pay a really good coach too! For me... this was my first random Archery purchase in a long long time. All just to feel Bamboo again. It was definitely worth every penny!

Thanks Yall


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

Extremely helpful, thank you!!


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

So you're at 1600 shots. But did the poundage drop? What do the numbers say?


----------



## tbrash01 (Oct 7, 2010)

theminoritydude said:


> So you're at 1600 shots. But did the poundage drop? What do the numbers say?


The weight did not drop by my scale. Have you experienced other bamboo limbs or these that have dropped?


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Nope. It's a theory of mine. You don't get performance out of thin air.


----------



## CoyoteRick (May 18, 2016)

Just the review I was looking for, I really wish more people would review limbs and risers like this more often!


----------



## andresmza (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi, my name is Andres, im from Argentina. This week i recive my X-Tour limbs. Maybe you can helpme with determinate wich brace height works for me. My riser is a Formula Factor 25", limbs Formula X-Tour Bamboo #44 Medium (68" bow). The manual that acommpanies the riser, say the BH range is 7,75"-8,25" but the new manual say 8,5"-9"... Can you coment what BH do you prefear? Thanks! (sorry for my bad english)


----------



## martinfuchs (Jan 18, 2017)

tbrash01 said:


> I have a set of X Tour Foam coming and will review them too.


Did you ever get around to writing a review of the foam X Tours by chance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Good honest review. These are the first Hoyt limbs I have actually considered buying since the original GM carbons. Bamboo is the real deal in recurve limbs. I learned that long before shooting target recurve, having shot bamboo in traditional bows. Howard Hill knew the value of bamboo in a longbow way back when. I think it is the perfect compromise between foam and wood.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> Good honest review. These are the first Hoyt limbs I have actually considered buying since the original GM carbons. Bamboo is the real deal in recurve limbs. I learned that long before shooting target recurve, having shot bamboo in traditional bows. Howard Hill knew the value of bamboo in a longbow way back when. I think it is the perfect compromise between foam and wood.


I'm shooting the Hoyt Bamboo Xtour limbs ... my take is that the Xtours are ridiculously butter-smooth through the clicker (medium limbs, 68" bow, 29" DL). It's the first limb I can honestly say that I can absolutely feel the smoothness difference from whatever my previous limbs were. I know some archers prefer to feel a bit of stack at the clicker, but I find that I much prefer the butter-smoothness of the Xtours.


----------



## micky.ledezma98 (3 mo ago)

Which ones do you recommend, the xtour or the Hoyt integra?


----------



## RabbitArcher (Apr 1, 2021)

X-Tour was the flagship limb and Integra is an intermediate level limb, so definitely X-Tour if you can find one. I haven't tried Integra, but my X-Tour shoots like a dream.


----------



## micky.ledezma98 (3 mo ago)

RabbitArcher said:


> X-Tour was the flagship limb and Integra is an intermediate level limb, so definitely X-Tour if you can find one. I haven't tried Integra, but my X-Tour shoots like a dream.


 Thanks man


----------



## godwinmt (Nov 25, 2012)

Shooting both currently. X tour are a very different feeling limb both on shot and release. The Integras are very good limbs, but the x tours feel like they have much less mass and inertia than the Integras, with a higher frequency response after the shot.


----------

